
Struggling BitPay Shows Why Bitcoin Is Not a Good Payment Mechanism - finisterre
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541901/the-troubles-of-bitcoins-paypal-show-why-the-cryptocurrency-is-not-a-good-payment/
======
CyberDildonics
This is so absurd it's basically trolling. I'd be willing to bet the author
hasn't actually used bitcoin to buy something.

It actually works extremely well. Anything I can buy with btc instead of a
credit card I do, it's so fluid and easy it's amazing.

------
ratfacemcgee
BitPay != Bitcoin, in the same way that every single bank in this list [1] !=
fiat currency.

[1][https://www.fdic.gov/bank/individual/failed/banklist.html](https://www.fdic.gov/bank/individual/failed/banklist.html)

